# Alligators? Not really a fish....but it is freshwater



## Roedie (May 8, 2011)

I was browsing another local pet shop today and was blown out of the water when I saw they were selling a sting ray. So I sat there and just watched it for about 15minutes, then I moved on and in a smallish tank off to the side was an American Alligator for $200. It looked incredibly young of course, about 12in from snout to tails end.

I just stood there with my mouth open thinking of the possibilities. Riding down the sidewalk on top of an alligator like it was a horse.....yes I know how improbable and dangerous this would be....but it's been a stupid fantasy of mine for years.


Most importantly I began wondering if this was even legal.

(I'll delete this or move it to another appropriate forum if needed.)


----------



## chc36 (Apr 9, 2011)

I like your idea, lol. I'm sure it is legal, mini golf courses often keep gators in Florida so I don't see why a normal person shouldn't allowed to if they have the proper equipment


----------



## Scuff (Aug 10, 2010)

It was likely a caiman, and legality of ownership varies from state to state; I don't carry them in my store, because I can't trust 99% of the people who come in there to properly take care of one, same as with Burmese/Retic pythons.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Some states they are legal,and others not.Ive always liked the babies as they are super cute.Add wings and they look like dragons,lol.But adults,not so much my thing.


----------



## Roedie (May 8, 2011)

This was definitely no caiman. I might not know much, but I know this was 100% gator.

The best I can figure is that it would be legal here only because it would be sooooo uncommon and improbably for a Minnesotan to be able to house an alligator.


----------



## Kaiden32 (Sep 4, 2010)

If they are selling it, I would assume that it is legal. Not completely sure though, but it must be a cool fish store.


----------



## Scuff (Aug 10, 2010)

Kaiden32 said:


> If they are selling it, I would assume that it is legal.


As nice as it would be to believe that all stores are ethical and don't sell illegal animals, unfortunately it's not always true...


----------



## NeonShark666 (Dec 13, 2010)

Gators get very large and require a very large tank, half land and half water, as they get bigger. They are very agresive carnivoirs and will try and eat anything that will fit in its mouth. Gators are now eating dogs, cats and even small people in Florida. If you want to work with gators, I would suggest you volunteer at you local zoo or marineland, both the gators and you would be much happier.


----------



## Roedie (May 8, 2011)

Scuff said:


> As nice as it would be to believe that all stores are ethical and don't sell illegal animals, unfortunately it's not always true...


What I was told was the case for this store was that someone brought it back from the Florida area THEN did the research and gave it to the shop. Now they're holdin onto until they sell it off or gets too big then they plan on handin it off to one of the local Zoos.


----------

